# Selenium e importaciones (Argentina)



## NEO101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola compañeros, ¿cómo andan tanto tiempo?
Hace un tiempo andaba mirando con cariño los Selenium línea Bass para hacer unas cajitas, tal vez para el auto. Pero mi sorpresa es que ahora miro en ML, y en las páginas que siempre tenían (como electrónica nuñez y dancis) y no hay nada o casi nada (y 450% más caro )
Es por el tema de las importaciones? O Selenium dejó de hacerlos.... o qué? Saben algo?

Hasta hace medio año más o menos había modelos en abundacia y buenos precios, en 6, 8, 10 y 12 pulgadas.... 

Saludos a todos!!!
Marcelo.


----------



## morta (Sep 28, 2012)

Seguramente es por el tema de las importaciones, por que en mercadolibre de brasil esta lleno de selenium de todo tipo.


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 30, 2012)

fijate si alguien te los puede mandar de brasil, estan cerradas las importaciones, pero como correspondencia puede pasar, yo he comprado algunas cosas en china, te las mandan, y tenes que pagar un cierto recargo en aduana, pero pasan si es como correspondencia


----------



## morta (Sep 30, 2012)

Mariano, contame un poco mas como fue tu experiencia con compras desde china, cuanto tiempo demoro el envio y cuanto fue el porcentaje que tuviste que pagar en la aduana al retirar el paquete?
te lo enviaron por EMS?


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 1, 2012)

te redirijo a una comunidad de taringa que explican todo el procedimiento, es tal cual lo dicen ahi
http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/dealextreme/
fijate en los destacados esta bien explicado como sacar las cosas de aduana y todo
lo que te cobran es, la mitad de lo que viene declarado, pero tenes un bono de 25 dolares una ves por año, y la unica forma de cargar saldo en paypal, es con tarjeta visa o master con un recargo del 15 % de impuestos


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 2, 2012)

La verdad que este gobierno me tiene re-podrido. 
Gracias por la info, igual me parece que ya con ese 50% de impuestos se vuelve poco conveniente el Selenium Bass, que me había gustado precisamente por ser medianamente bueno y sobre todo BARATO.
Con las otras marcas supongo estará pasando lo mismo, ¿verdad? ¿Alguno tiene alguna experiencia personal/observación para compartir?

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 3, 2012)

Para comprar cosas al exterior tene en cuenta el shipping, una cosa es traer una tablet de 500 gramos, que con sitios como Dinodirect, Dealextreme, tenes Free Shipping, es decir con correo normal no pagas envio, otra muy distinta es traer un parlante de 6 kilos, el envio te puede costar mas que el parlante, en mi caso me traje un Ultracurve, en Miami me salio 240 dolares, el envio 130 dolares, pesaba 5 kilos, asi que saca tus cuentas, y salvo que tengas muy buenos contactos cae seguro en aduana.
Y nadie te asegura que no te lo roben en la aduana, porque roban a dos manos. Si te pagas un courier como UPS, primero cuesta caro, y segundo cae en aduana porque con UPS no zafas nunca.


----------

